# Is there an issue with emails?



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I haven't received any for my subscribed threads in a few days

Also, before they they were going to Outlook/Hotmail spam


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, My hotmail/outlook emails for PM indications are working fine. Recheck your profile settings.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Add these emails to your contact list, and make sure they haven't been added to any "blocked senders" list

[email protected]
[email protected]

Kevin


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I might be the only one, but having switched my account email to my Gmail one, I am getting emails again. So something is happening with Outlook online (live.co.uk address). Definitely not in my blocked senders, and the above emails are whitelisted. I accidentally locked myself out of my account when trying Outlook again as I didn't receive the activation email, thankfully John manually changed it back to Gmail for me.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Our IP 174.36.49.240 is currently blacklisted on Rats and Sorbs so it could be that Outlook are subscribed to one of these blacklists or have their own. Their block would override your personal spam settings. It would require a request to the email provider to "whitelist" our IP. This happens from time to time due to high volume of emails and people not wanting to receive emails hitting the add to spam button rather than altering their email notification settings.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Bringing this up again, in the last few days I haven't had any. This was after changing my address from Hotmail to Gmail last time


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hello, yes indeed we have a general email failure at the moment affecting all emails sent from the forum server. I reported this to site maintenance on Wednesday and it's still current as I can see the errors are still appearing in the error log this morning. Hopefully it will be sorted soon.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

I had an email this evening, maybe it's fixed


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Sorry John. I think it's happened again. I haven't had any emails today for subscribed topics


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I received notification of your post so it's not affecting everyone. Could it just be a problem with your email provider? They could have black listed us or even simpler could our emailes be in your spam folder?


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Hmm they are back. I don't know, I never have issues with my emails except with this forum!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I suppose there could have been a temporary server outage. The forum and the emails are on separate platforms with one requesting action from the other. Often we get black listed for spam by a members' email provider because we send a lot of emails out but that only affects people using that provider while it lasts.


----------



## MT-V6 (Jan 11, 2015)

Makes sense. Thanks as always anyway John


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

Around the time your emails went away on the 17th, Gmail reported some issues occurring. Considering the timing, safe to assume it's connected. They also reported they fixed the issue on their end

Kevin


----------

